# Rear wing light



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Where can I get the rear wing light that spells out "GTO"?


----------



## imfastrnu2 (Jun 23, 2015)

http://grafxwerks.com/shop_detail.php?pid=GTOX1-1381


----------

